# Some new camera pic's.



## MikhailsDinos (Dec 25, 2007)

I'm still playing around with the new camera, But you get the idea.  All I need now is a macro lens.

The camera is a Pentax K100D super.


----------



## macro junkie (Dec 25, 2007)

SLR&gt;?


----------



## macro junkie (Dec 25, 2007)

yes its an slr..very smart..congrats on your new bad ###### camera..


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 25, 2007)

Mikhails, your ghost mantis riding on the motorcycle reminds me of the movie "GHost rider" :lol:


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Dec 25, 2007)

macro junkie, Thank you!

Yes, She's a slr. My second girl in this life. I enjoy your pictures thoroughly, Maybe some day I'll be taking pictures like you  



macro junkie said:


> yes its an slr..very smart..congrats on your new bad ###### camera..


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Dec 25, 2007)

Yen,

I thought you would like it, I saw it &amp; just had to try it out. I think the ghost mantis enjoyed the moment on his motorcycle, I could not get the little thing off.



yen_saw said:


> Mikhails, your ghost mantis riding on the motorcycle reminds me of the movie "GHost rider" :lol:


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## macro junkie (Dec 25, 2007)

yen_saw said:


> Mikhails, your ghost mantis riding on the motorcycle reminds me of the movie "GHost rider" :lol:


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## macro junkie (Dec 25, 2007)

MikhailsDinos said:


> Yen,I thought you would like it, I saw it &amp; just had to try it out. I think the ghost mantis enjoyed the moment on his motorcycle, I could not get the little thing off.


alot of pratice and alot of studying and your be real good//dont use macro setting...always use manula

shutter speed 200 100% of time when using flash

iso 100 when using flash

fstop 5.6-16 - dont go over fstop 16..your pic will start to get a thing called diffraction softening..This is where you loose alot of sharpness.This is why 100% of the macro photographers use fstop 7.1-fstop 16 always.shuuter speed 200 is at the perfect setting..this way u can shoot with out a tripod and get super sharp shots.also dont use auto focus..You better of getting use to manual focusing and focusing on the insects eyes.This way the hole shot works then and if u have the right fstop set your pic wil look great..if u need any help dont hesitate to pm me.


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Dec 25, 2007)

Thanks again, Macro junkie.  

Sorry I just cannot stop taking pictures, Please enjoy.


----------



## macro junkie (Dec 26, 2007)

whats that 1st mantis called? cool aint it slrs..


----------



## Mantida (Dec 26, 2007)

macro junkie said:


> whats that 1st mantis called? cool aint it slrs..


First one is Pseudoharpax virescens virescens, or gambian spotted eye flower mantis. I have several ooths on the way, my female and male mated a couple of days ago.  

Nice pics Mikhail, do you still have your ground mantids? I'd like to see some pictures of those guys.


----------



## macro junkie (Dec 26, 2007)

the last pics arew ace.looks like studio...  ..do u like shooting with black backgrounds&gt;?if u do pm me il tell u how u can do it


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Dec 26, 2007)

Thank you!

The sad news is that I dont have any at the moment. If I find more this year I'll post the pic's.  Hopefully next year I keep the nymphs alive for longer?



mantida said:


> Nice pics Mikhail, do you still have your ground mantids? I'd like to see some pictures of those guys.


----------



## idolomantis (Dec 26, 2007)

i like the unicorn pics.. thats a sooo beautifull spieces


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Dec 27, 2007)

I must agree!  



idolomantis said:


> i like the unicorn pics.. thats a sooo beautifull spieces


----------



## macro junkie (Dec 27, 2007)

MikhailsDinos said:


> I must agree!


show us these new pics u where on about.


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Dec 27, 2007)

Haha, Okay here they are!

Thanks again Macro junkie, for the great advice! I hope to get some more advice in the future from you.





















































macro junkie said:


> show us these new pics u where on about.


----------



## tier (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi

Off topic: Great, you got Uroplatus? Is it phantasticus? I used to have some fimbriatus. I think Uroplatus are the greatest geckos of the world, together with Rhacodactylus. Now I try to breed R. chahoua.

regards, great mantids, by the way,

tier


----------



## rifkygirl (Dec 27, 2007)

Fantasctic start with your new slr, cant wait to start shooting some shots as well...


----------



## macro junkie (Dec 28, 2007)

this shot is the best so far,,Briant! im gussing thats walbergie?


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Dec 29, 2007)

Thank you! Yes, it's Pseudo. wahlbergii. I have to include the names with my mantis from now on.



macro junkie said:


> this shot is the best so far,,Briant! im gussing thats walbergie?


----------



## Mantida (Dec 29, 2007)

Mikhails, that black ghost of yours is stunning. Male or female?


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Dec 29, 2007)

Raw picture.

Gambian Spotted-eye flower mantis

(Pseudoharpax Virescens)






ghost mantis

(P. paradoxa)






Texas unicorn mantis

(Ph. chlorophaea)






Taiwan Flower Mantis Log

(Acromantis Formosana)


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Dec 29, 2007)

Thank you &amp; welcome to the forum! I look forward to your pictures then.



rifkygirl said:


> Fantasctic start with your new slr, cant wait to start shooting some shots as well...


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, Tier.

Thank you! Yes, it's Uroplatus Phantasticus. Fimbriatu, Is a fun species. Let me know if you breed R. chahoua, Maybe we can trade in the near future?



tier said:


> HiOff topic: Great, you got Uroplatus? Is it phantasticus? I used to have some fimbriatus. I think Uroplatus are the greatest geckos of the world, together with Rhacodactylus. Now I try to breed R. chahoua.
> 
> regards, great mantids, by the way,
> 
> tier


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Dec 29, 2007)

Thank you! The one in the picture is a female.



mantida said:


> Mikhails, that black ghost of yours is stunning. Male or female?


----------



## macro junkie (Dec 29, 2007)

your pics are ace..1 thing tho..u need a log that looks natural...your using something that looks fake..apart from that your pics are A+


----------



## asdsdf (Dec 29, 2007)

They are fake....  

Very nice pics though. Are you using a camera set-up as elaborate as MJ's? (The super, beefed-up, uber-duper, skdhdkjhfsf high-tech stuff that Macro uses? Or is it just the SLR?)


----------



## macro junkie (Dec 29, 2007)

asdsdf said:


> They are fake....  Very nice pics though. Are you using a camera set-up as elaborate as MJ's? (The super, beefed-up, uber-duper, skdhdkjhfsf high-tech stuff that Macro uses? Or is it just the SLR?)


hes using same as me..just my lens is 65mm his is 90mm i think?difrent make to i use canon.all u need is an slr and a macro lens fixed focal.id be lost with out my rig.


----------



## idolomantis (Dec 29, 2007)

i like the pics of your ghost,s


----------



## Rick (Dec 29, 2007)

You're brave. My cat would of ate that mantis before I could even react.


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Dec 30, 2007)

Haha,

Thank you! You could tell?  Yes, It's a fake reptile log I had around.



macro junkie said:


> your pics are ace..1 thing tho..u need a log that looks natural...your using something that looks fake..apart from that your pics are A+


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Dec 30, 2007)

lol, Thank you!

The only thing I dont have is the 1.1 life size macro lens. Hopefully I will have it in a few months. Then I'll be A away!



asdsdf said:


> They are fake....  Very nice pics though. Are you using a camera set-up as elaborate as MJ's? (The super, beefed-up, uber-duper, skdhdkjhfsf high-tech stuff that Macro uses? Or is it just the SLR?)


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Dec 30, 2007)

Thank you so much! I think they came out well too, The ghost are so dark that it's hard to get them with the dark background.



idolomantis said:


> i like the pics of your ghost,s


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Dec 30, 2007)

Ha ha,

Well it was a very quick encounter. I know she would have eaten the mantis in know time. But I think the mantis would have given the cat, A run for it's money. :lol: 



Rick said:


> You're brave. My cat would of ate that mantis before I could even react.


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Dec 30, 2007)




----------



## MikhailsDinos (Dec 30, 2007)




----------



## MikhailsDinos (Dec 30, 2007)




----------



## macro junkie (Dec 30, 2007)

some of them white pics are great..what are u using for them?white paper?


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks! I sent you a Pm.



macro junkie said:


> some of them white pics are great..what are u using for them?white paper?


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Jan 1, 2008)

Okay, So I've had some time to play around with my camera. This is what I came up with. I did not use a flash or use any editing software. The pictures are strait from the camera.

Ghost Mantis (Phyllocrania Paradoxa)

















Male Orchid Mantis (Hymenopus Coronatus)






Taiwan Flower Mantis (Acromantis Farmosa)


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Jan 1, 2008)

Giant Shield Mantis (Rhombodera Sp.)






#9 Mantis (Pseudocreobotra Wahlbergii)






Testing the white background.


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 1, 2008)

good shots buddie. B)


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jan 2, 2008)

Love the orchid amd giant shield


----------

